# When It Rains...D&D 3.5 Private Campaign Game Thread



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

On a desolate landscape populated by shattered ruins and  arcane fog a female elf awakens hazy eyed. Pressing her tan arms down she manages to sit up on the stone floor of what used to be a building. 

Everything around her is bathed in a greenish glow. The sky is lost in the mist above her. As far as she can see there are just the ruins, the bones of what appear to be some other humanoid and the mist.

There's a backpack near her with a bow, buckler, and short sword next to it, if she searches the back pack she finds food (three days rations), flint and steel, a full water skin, and a small bag with fifty gold coins.

As she examines these things she realizes that she can't remember anything about who she is, name, where she's from or how she arrived wherever here is. But on her arm there's a bracelet with a single word scratched into it: Shael.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

Three days, Shael guessed. Her supplies would last her three days. It was not a long time when one found herself in an unknown place with few supplies and no way of knowing where she had come from or where she should go. She would have to find out something soon. If nothing else, she needed a direction to head in. She gathered the backpack and stumbled through the mist in a hazy-headed search for a vantage point that might allow her to see something other than the eerie surroundings she currently found herself in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

It's obvious the sun is out, but she can't see where it is in the sky. The landscape is mostly barren, what little water she passes seems undrinkable at best. It's stained green with an iridescent quality of colors swirling about in it. After two hours of walking through the muggy swamp of ruins she finds nothing of a stature which she could climb and use to see any further than she can from the ground, plus there is issue of the obstruction the mist causes. 

After another stint of aimless walking she comes to a stone staircase that leads up to the half sunken and shattered remnants of a building. It's the tallest structure she's found thus far. 

((if you're going to climb them, post that you do and then try and post a _Spot_ check, the skill is at +7 so you'll roll 1d20+7 and post the result. The dice roller is ))


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

The stairs do not look in the slightest safe, but the view might just grant her knowledge of which way she should be going. Shael climbs the stairs slowly, slipping on loose stones as she goes. Reaching the top, she surveys the view.


_Spot:
1d20+7
8+7 = 15_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

Chiyo said:


> _Spot:
> 1d20+7
> 8+7 = 15_



The mist that covers the landscape grants her little in the way of a clear view of anything. As far as she can see there are ruins. Some with bones around them and others just barren. 

Then she spots something moving around in the distance, its small but the creature seems to be hopping around atop some stones. It looks to be a black bird of some kind.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

Any sign of life was good, she thought, even if it was small. She clambered down the stairs, jumping the last few and made her way in the direction of the bird. It took longer than she had expected to find, and she was wondering if she was still on the right course when she spotted the dark shape moving about quickly through the mist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

The bird was half hopping half flying when she reached it. From here the creature was larger than expected and obviously some type of raven. It hopped to the top of a low stone that had once been the brick in a much grander building and then cocked its head to the side and watched her. 

After a moment the bird's beak parted and ruffled its wings,  *"Finally a person, you wouldn't happen to have a spot of clean water on you? Would you, Sweetheart? I can't drink this Mournland shit and I'm parched." *The bird's voice was comical, yet adult and unmistakable as masculine.


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

Shael's eyebrows raised. Astounded, she stammered out some semblance of speech.

"I... who- what are you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

The bird hobbled off of the debris and moved towards her slightly, stopping and looking up about midway between her and the ruins. He twisted his head to the side as if to study her features, blinking his tiny beady eyes and then he spoke again,* "Rousseau's the name...Rousseau Raven..."*

He blinked again and then stared blankly at her, *"I'm a Raven..." *he added finally. *"Now about that water?"*


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

"I see. Water, yes, water. I have very little in the way of supplies, but you're welcome to some," Shael said. "Where exactly are we? Can you tell me? I'm utterly lost, and this is far from the most friendly terrain."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

The bird accepted some of the water, it was very little that he could actually drink. He was only a small creature. *"You don't know about the Mournland?" *he asked. *"I can't tell you for sure what happened here, but this is the site of the city of Kotir, it was destroyed a few years ago in a huge explosion that did this. Basically everyone in the city died." *

*"The terrain is shitty, lucky for you you're almost out of the place, I just wandered in to find something I thought I saw come in here, I got a little foolhardy," *Rousseau motioned and moved his tiny wings as a person would if they were speaking. 

 *"I can help to lead you out, but there's no guarantee it will be safe, some creatures stay here too long...they get feral and what not."*


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 17, 2009)

"Oh, no, I didn't know. Honestly, I feel like I don't remember a thing. I've no idea how I got here or where I was going, and I could only take a guess that my name is what is written here." Shael held out her bracelet. Whether the bird could read or not, she didn't know, but she showed him anyway.
"I would be grateful if you would lead me out. I don't think I'd have much hope alone."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Chiyo said:


> "Oh, no, I didn't know. Honestly, I feel like I don't remember a thing. I've no idea how I got here or where I was going, and I could only take a guess that my name is what is written here." Shael held out her bracelet. Whether the bird could read or not, she didn't know, but she showed him anyway.
> "I would be grateful if you would lead me out. I don't think I'd have much hope alone."



The bird hopped up to where he could see the braclet and read it out loud so she could hear, *"Shael,"* he opened his beak almost as if to grin. *"It's a good name, hope your carrying it well,"* he said in a cheerful tone. 

He hoped up to flap his wings and take to the sky, yelling back at her, *"I'll try to have you out of here in no time, but we have to look out for the creatures that live in the mist, they're especially dangerous." *

Shael followed him for some time until he circled back and landed down in front of her and spoke in a whisper, *"They'll be hard to see from here,"* he said, "But there's two Goblins up ahead..."


----------

